

Neural Networks in Plain English (2004) - felipellrocha
http://www.ai-junkie.com/ann/evolved/nnt1.html

======
jahnu
The link to the genetic algorithms doesn't work (in FF at least) so here it
is...

[http://www.ai-junkie.com/ga/intro/gat1.html](http://www.ai-
junkie.com/ga/intro/gat1.html)

------
harel
This site has been around for a long while and is one of the better resources
for entry level reading on that subject

------
UhUhUhUh
That seems like a good approximation of how a real NN would learn a specific
task. I'm wondering about a way to have this knowledge, or part of it, carried
over to other tasks, or even slightly different tasks, so that there would be
actual learning rather than optimization.

------
amelius
Is AI actually a hard field to get a thorough understanding of? How much
studying would be required to reach the state of the art?

(Compared to, for example, physics).

------
gbersac
Very good ! I feel like I understand neural networks a lot more now.

------
innguest
Mat Buckland has always rocked. His book AI Techniques for Game Programming is
choc full of in-your-face AI implementations. He does not hide anything from
you. Incredible book, the total opposite of so many failed attempts at
actually coding up some working, useful AI that you can learn from. To this
day I'm thankful to Mr. Buckland for such a terrific book. He's not afraid of
showing you tons of code and I mean tons.

~~~
AtmaScout
Thanks for the book recommendation, I'll be sure to check it out.

